# anybody watching the snooker?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

been on BBC all this week, I've seen some of the sessions, and there's these 2 young women in the crowd, front row, yellow ball corner. They've been there very session I've seen - one with red hair, the other one with red & other colours. Are they snooker groupies? Real fans? Or just advertising hair colouring? :roll: And can you get season tickets for every session?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You are supposed to be watching the snooker?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

But it's boring! I have it on as wallpaper really, with music on the CD player :roll:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I keep seeing them, I think the cameraman must fancy one of them :lol: 

Great game tonight, Murphy was awesome.

Paul.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That Aussie machine-like player broke his rule and actually smiled, very briefly - once.

Can't remember his name.

Some cracking snooker - and I'm not really an afficcionado.

I was useless playing it on board ship - the balls kept rolling about making them very difficult to hit. :lol:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I noticed them too, the other night. Haven't been following the snooker, so hadn't seen them before. They were a plant (pun intended) in the audience to make the players keep their focus on the table 8O :lol: If they sat there naked even I would not look at them a second time. Honest :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They haven't moved.....I think they are advertising dummies.....or just normal human dummies :roll:

PS. Celebrated my 60th year of playing snooker last year and still can't play as well as I did when I was 13 years old :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

EJB said:


> They haven't moved.....I think they are advertising dummies.....or just normal human dummies :roll:
> 
> PS. Celebrated my 60th year of playing snooker last year and still can't play as well as I did when I was 13 years old :lol:


In that case wanna play for a grand :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In that case wanna play for a grand :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Don't tempt me money seems to make it different....besides you don't know how good I was at 13 :wink: 
Taught by Frank Callan!! :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I love remembering some of the old names, my favourites were the Davis bros.
When I worked at Butlins they used to visit and do demonstrations games, however the guest was suitably chosen.   

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They are both called Amanda, they met online and they have attended every session of the competition :wink: 

Trouble is I have to go out and I'll miss them for the rest of the afternoon :roll: :lol:

PS. Amanda is from Essex and Amanda is from London :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Cabby, before my time, joe & Fred Davis, my Dad told me about them! 

8) 

I did get to meet Ray Reardon in the 70's, we were living in Market Drayton in Shropshire, and viv worked behind the bar at a local club. He came to do an exhibition evening, very entertaining. He lived a few miles away towards Stoke; lovely chap. Still around, I think?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now there is a champion, he did the circuits as well, he also came down to the Butlins hotel in Brighton(Saltdean).

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well chuffed with the outcome, although I missed the dénouement because we switched over to watch Call the Midwife thinking that the match would still be playing after it.

Nope - the Aussie machine was trounced.

PS

Didn't see the aforementioned Amandas at the final.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Well chuffed with the outcome, although I missed the dénouement because we switched over to watch Call the Midwife thinking that the match would still be playing after it.
> 
> Nope - the Aussie machine was trounced.
> 
> ...


Murphy took him apart, very impressive.

Yes, they can't have managed to get tickets for the final :roll:


----------

